# Tent Stove Chimney Height?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

Wondering if anyone knows the recommended height that a chimney should extend above a tent’s highest point?

I’ve tried emailing my tent manufacturer, but they keep sending me stove model suggestions and not specs. And they never answer their phone. 

I’m assuming just a little over the maximum height of the tent would be preferable but I’m not sure if that’s 12” or 2”?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Higher the better... whatever that ends up being. I'd prefer 12" minimum.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Higher the better... whatever that ends up being. I'd prefer 12" minimum.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks Dallan!

I feel like it’s such a simple question yet the tent manufacturer was acting like I wanted to know which stove to buy


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

There is a minimum (or proper) height, though I don't remember what it is. I ran into it once, but i forget where. I did cut my stoves chimney to that height, and it's worked great. The trouble without cutting it to length is winds. Longer stove pipe sways more. Enough winds, and it will start to tear the stove jack to some degree. The trouble with cutting it to length, is now it's dedicated to that height of a tent, whatever that height is.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have no idea but I think the idea is to prevent sparks from damaging the tent. So higher the better. Do you guys have a spark arrestor on the chimney?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thankfully I have a spark arrestor that tops the chimney that I can tie guylines to. I just don’t want to worry about an overly tall chimney if I don’t have to 

I appreciate the insight fellas!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

You know I don't think I removed much off my stove pipe. I saved the scrap, it's probably laying behind my toolbox in the garage or something. I''ll find it later and measure it. I have the 3W stove, and i _think_ it's 12" above the top of the tent. Side note, I'm super anal with my gear. I'm pretty sure i "cut it to spec". I remember measuring the stove pipe from the top of the tent after setting it up in my backyard.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> You know I don't think I removed much off my stove pipe. I saved the scrap, it's probably laying behind my toolbox in the garage or something. I''ll find it later and measure it. I have the 3W stove, and i _think_ it's 12" above the top of the tent. Side note, I'm super anal with my gear. I'm pretty sure i "cut it to spec". I remember measuring the stove pipe from the top of the tent after setting it up in my backyard.


I think I kept my 3W the same as factory length. 

I ended up picking up a Pomoly stove and want to get actual pipe sections so I can customize my height depending on the tent I use. They make pipe in about 12” lengths so if I buy the maximum height needed, then I can tailor accordingly.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> I think I kept my 3W the same as factory length.
> 
> I ended up picking up a Pomoly stove and want to get actual pipe sections so I can customize my height depending on the tent I use. They make pipe in about 12” lengths so if I buy the maximum height needed, then I can tailor accordingly.


If we've the exact same stove, the 3W from luxe , and your fitting it to fit the same tent, (luxe minipeak XL).....

I cut exactly 15 inches off one end. 

Do set your tent up, AND the stove as it would sit in use, and measure three or four times, up and down, before cutting if you decide to do this. Pretty sure there's no second chances.

Mind you, i cut mine before I burned it in, so that may come into play.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that there is a calculation in what the ideal height should be depending on the size of the pipe, draft, and elevation. 

I made the stove for my wall tent and I did the calculations in determining the size of the draft pipe to keep the fire going, but not a full blaze. The stove pipe was 4" and triple wall where it went through the top of the tent at the jack. I made the stove with a dual bottom draft system and could use the pipe damper and the draw damper to control a slow burn or fast burn to get the heat and coals in the burn box before tossing a large split log and coal for the night. I could set the stove to burn and keep the the tent warm from 10pm to 8am and have hot coals to heat it up in the morning. 

Trial and error for me until I found the sweet spot to make it all work out. I do know the top of the pipe was 12" above the peak of the tent.


----------

